# Colnago CLX 2.0 Sizing / Geometry ???



## isaul1

Hi everyone. My first post here.

I just purchased a Colnago CLX 2.0. It should be arriving this Friday. I am a bit concerned about the size I purchased, a 57c. I originally requested the 54c, but the saleman insisted that it would be too small for me. I just cant seem to really figure out the Colnago geometry chart. I am 6' 1" 1/2 with an inseam of about 90-91cm. What do you guys think? You think the 57c is about right?


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff

Welcome to RBR...a treasure trove of rumors, misinformation, and the occasional piece of great advice!
Inseam length and height alone are not enough to determine your frame size. Were you fitted based on other body measurements as well? i.e. arm length, flexibility, trunk length, etc? Do they guarantee the fit? Are you on a bike currently? What made you desire a size 54?
Based on inseam and height, sounds like you are a pretty leggy guy and the 57 (which is sloping on a CLX 2.0) sounds very reasonable. On a traditional frame, the 57 is close to a 61cm. Again, I don't have enough information to prescribe this fitting with any certainty. However, I would definitely bet that a 54 is too small for you!


----------



## Hosscyclist

Well, since it's arriving Friday, it's a bit late for second thoughts. But assuming you purchased from a reputable, high-end LBS -- and Colnagos aren't exactly sold at Sears -- you'll probably be OK. I mean, the dealer makes exactly the same profit on the same model, regardless of size, and it's his business to get you into the correct size. The geometry is probably very similar on all Colnagos, so perhaps a test drive on both sizes in another model would have been prudent.

I'm a bit shorter than you (like a foot shorter) and got a 45cm CLX 2.0 about a month ago. Seems to be a comparable fit to my 49cm Specialized, for what it's worth. So far, so good, although my dealer promised me I'd climb better, descend smoother and have more game with the ladies. I'm 0-for-3. Maybe it's not the bike? No matter -- I think I'm in love. You will be, too.


----------



## KILMISTER

isaul1 said:


> Hi everyone. My first post here.
> 
> I just purchased a Colnago CLX 2.0. It should be arriving this Friday. I am a bit concerned about the size I purchased, a 57c. I originally requested the 54c, but the saleman insisted that it would be too small for me. I just cant seem to really figure out the Colnago geometry chart. I am 6' 1" 1/2 with an inseam of about 90-91cm. What do you guys think? You think the 57c is about right?


Hi isaul,

I am 1m84 with an inseam of 89 cm. Had the same problem buying my CLX. My LBS told me both sizes would fit, a 54c would accelerate better, be lighter and a 57c would be much more stable. He let me choose and I opted for a 54c for the previous qualities BUT the bike has a 140MM stem that makes it kind of imprecise while descending and cornering at high speeds. 57c is wise choice IMO.

For the rest, the bike is faultless: comfortable, stiff, accelerates well, a joy to ride!
Mine is a 2007 CLX, had a bad crash three months after buying it, no damage on the fork/frame so far. Paint job on the 2.0 version is much more beautiful.

:thumbsup:


----------



## isaul1

Thanks guys for all the help! I am currently on a 58cm Kestrel 200 ems with a 57 tt and a 110cm stem that is flipped for more bar height and 20mm of spacers. The seat is set back quiet a bit. I had the BG fit done about a month back. After all the adjustments the fitter made, I came to realize that I was on a frame that was too small. Like you mentioned Kilmister, the acceleration is great, but it's scary on the descents. Other than that, the Kestrel is a nice ride. This is why I recuested the the 54c. I didn't want to lose that nice compact / responsive feel of the Kestrel, but with more added stiffness in the front end and BB. We'll see...


----------



## omar7375

I am looking to buy a CLX 2.0. I was told that a 52s is the same as a regular 54cm which I ride. I am 173.5cm tall.


----------



## a_avery007

Nope
50S = 54cm traditional. 52S = 56cm traditional

just look at the Colnago website and it will show you.
Be careful with sizing or you will be on a boat!!
for what it is worth i am 175cm or 5'9" and ride the 50S with 10cm stem, could go with a 48S to and a 11cm..

good luck


----------



## omar7375

Thanks. This has made me decide to try one out first


----------

